
Angular 3 is hot on the heels of Angular 2 - cgs
http://www.infoworld.com/article/3139891/javascript/angular-3-is-hot-on-the-heels-of-angular-2.html
======
citizenkeen
> when features are to be deprecated, the Angular team will let developers
> know ahead of time and keep supporting that feature for two major release
> cycles

> Wormald promised a new major version twice a year from now on.

So... Support for deprecated features for one year? Hahahahaha. <sniff> Whooo,
feels good to laugh.

------
Aldo_MX
[http://dayssincelastjavascriptframework.com/](http://dayssincelastjavascriptframework.com/)

------
douche
Keeping up with the treadmill is just getting exhausting. I'm too young to be
getting this cynical. I'm happy that most of my codebase is built on battle-
tested, well-understood, libraries that are 3-5 years old... Happiness really
is a boring stack.

------
helthanatos
Why would Google want that? Why would developers want that? I hate when
features are deprecated and what I hate more than that is meaningless
versioning. If you're going to constantly change something, keep it in beta
channel until you decide. I can see adding a few features every so often but a
major version twice a year?

------
flukus
Oh good, I was just thinking we needed more churn in javascript frameworks.

------
k__
lol, I thought they had already included every programming concept into ng2,
what's left for 3? ;)

~~~
twblalock
As a Java guy (who is very into Java 8 and very not into old-school software
patterns), I was very amused when I learned that Angular has factories.

This just reinforces my view that JavaScript is going through the same phase
Java frameworks did a while ago -- lots of people trying to figure out which
kinds of frameworks and patterns to use, until one reaches the
AbstractFactoryFactory and the whole ecosystem becomes a punchline.

~~~
insin
One of the Redux utility functions I reuse across projects [1] would live in
an ActionDispatcherFactoryFactory class in Java, but it can just be an 8 line
function in JavaScript.

[1]
[https://gist.github.com/insin/526b7b006039c16f8b2987a8037217...](https://gist.github.com/insin/526b7b006039c16f8b2987a80372170c)

~~~
twblalock
That could be done in a Java 8 stream in a similar number of lines.

------
keyle
Someone asked me why I thought using Angular was a bad idea for a long term
view.

All I had to say was "ask the knockoutjs guys how they're finding new recruits
on the market".

~~~
StevePerkins
You'll have a much easier time finding a decent JavaScript dev who can quickly
get up to speed with Knockout (or Vue/Mithril/etc)... compared to finding
someone with " _3 years experience in Mega Framework X_ ", where _X_ is only a
couple of months old.

Now, if you might have an argument if you mean recruiting in terms of, " _What
sexy thing will help me attract rock star 10X JavaScript devs, who haven 't
used X professionally yet but are dying to do so?_". However, the problem with
that argument is that people who come to you for the latest trendy edge will
leave if you don't chase the next trend every six months. In fact, even today
they're already more interested in the React shop next door.

Frankly, if you're willing to be a bit less sexy with your front-end tech
stack, you can hire more stable and affordable developers and probably be
better off altogether.

------
snarkyturtle
Disregard

~~~
pbz
[https://github.com/angular/angular/milestones](https://github.com/angular/angular/milestones)

~~~
snarkyturtle
d'oh, must've missed that, thanks

